# Psyclone Hadeon RDA



## TheV (18/2/18)

The same base as the Entheon but it also includes a different cap (and airflow plugs).




It seems like the Clear and Delrin caps (including plugs) will be available separately:
http://psyclonemods.com/psyclone-hadeon-stock-cap-kit/

I'm definitely interested in getting a clear Hadeon cap for my Entheon!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

TheV said:


> The same base as the Entheon but it also includes a different cap (and airflow plugs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That cap looks promising, i love my Entheone currently with my freeze breath juice i run in her so if i can get a bit more flavour or ristricter hit then yes please. ... Sighn me up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> That cap looks promising, i love my Entheone currently with my freeze breath juice i run in her so if i can get a bit more flavour or ristricter hit then yes please. ... Sighn me up.


Agreed. Really interested in restricting the draw a bit. If it can make the Entheon more of a Hadaly it will be a winner for sure!
Unfortunately Psyclone doesn't seem to ship directly to SA so it looks like we will be waiting for local vendors to get stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Here we go again 
Thanks for the headsup @TheV - welcome back from your travels

Sounds good

By the way @Clouds4Days whats this freeze breath juice you talking about

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (18/2/18)

Thanks @Silver! Its great to be back home 

I'm quite excited for this. I've been considered getting a Hadaly again ... but I think this might just do as an alternative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (18/2/18)

Looks good! Love the Hadaly aiflow. @KZOR @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Silver said:


> Here we go again
> Thanks for the headsup @TheV - welcome back from your travels
> 
> Sounds good
> ...



Hahaha @Silver does the word freeze intrigue you 
It is a locally made juice from Decadant Clouds named Freeze Breathe.

The profile is a Watermelon Mojito on Ice, i really enjoy this juice as i find it has a very authentic watermelon taste and you get a hints of mint from the mojito coming through too on the inhale.

The exhale is a really nice fresh icy feel. Ive had times where the exhale is so cold almost feels like when you eating a halls sweet and your breath feels like ice.

I love this juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (18/2/18)

I have seen youvape had stock from last week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha @Silver does the word freeze intrigue you
> It is a locally made juice from Decadant Clouds named Freeze Breathe.
> 
> The profile is a Watermelon Mojito on Ice, i really enjoy this juice as i find it has a very authentic watermelon taste and you get a hints of mint from the mojito coming through too on the inhale.
> ...



Thanks very much @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (18/2/18)

@Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Comrades, just help me understand please?

This is an enthion base, nothing changed there, with an altered top cap and a hadely cap?

These changed pieces are available separately?

Thanks, Regards


----------



## TheV (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Comrades, just help me understand please?
> 
> This is an enthion base, nothing changed there, with an altered top cap and a hadely cap?
> 
> ...


It is essentially an entire Entheon kit + Hadeon cap + airflow plugs.
You can buy the Hadeon cap (including plugs) separately but only in Clear and Delrin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/2/18)

The Entheon with the different Hadeon caps available. According to Psyclone mods, these caps have a Hadaly style hole placement for direct, increased airflow to your coil with virtually no turbulence. An additional set of air channel plugs keep the atty from whistling. The caps are ~$18 if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Can anyone order from Psyclone Mods?
Perhaps we can put together a Group Buy for some caps if we get enough people together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Can anyone order from Psyclone Mods?
> Perhaps we can put together a Group Buy for some caps if we get enough people together?



I'll definitely be in for this one


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Amir said:


> I'll definitely be in for this one


Cool. I've sent Psyclone Mods a mail inquiring about DHL option for SA. Depending on their feedback I might set up a Group Buy ... I'll tag you if I do


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Cool. I've sent Psyclone Mods a mail inquiring about DHL option for SA. Depending on their feedback I might set up a Group Buy ... I'll tag you if I do


Me 2 please


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Me 2 please


Shall do buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Can anyone order from Psyclone Mods?
> Perhaps we can put together a Group Buy for some caps if we get enough people together?


They seem to have a shop on their site, see attached link - http://psyclonemods.com/ but it may be for wholesale only, but enough people maybe someone can register, seems individuals might be able to do so too.


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> They seem to have a shop on their site, see attached link - http://psyclonemods.com/ but it may be for wholesale only, but enough people maybe someone can register


I tried the online store but it wouldn't allow me to ship to SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

I may be interested and I have a US address to ship to. 
Problem is payment method as psyclone don't like my credit card. 
Another catch is values have to be declared properly and shipping will be about 70 USD to S.A.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Christos said:


> I may be interested and I have a US address to ship to.
> Problem is payment method as psyclone don't like my credit card.
> Another catch is values have to be declared properly and shipping will be about 70 USD to S.A.


Thanks for the info @Christos.
Value declared properly is fine. That will just have to be factored into the cost.
$70 shipping could be doable if we get enough people in on the order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the info @Christos.
> Value declared properly is fine. That will just have to be factored into the cost.
> $70 shipping could be doable if we get enough people in on the order.


Paying customs sometimes puts people off.
I would like a cap too.
I'm happy to split 2 ways as R300 to R400 shipping in 2 days from the US is very decent IMHO seeing as though some local shipping is R150.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/2/18)

I would also like some stuff from there.Billing address needs to be the same as credit card and shipping address should be where you want it shipped I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (23/2/18)

I am in if there is a group buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

Awesome. Looks like we have quite a couple of people interested. I will report back once I get feedback from Psyclone Mods and then we take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (23/2/18)

Psyclone does ship to SA - the best option they offered though seems a 6 to 10 working day service that starts at $33 for small parcels.
i have some stuff in cart, waiting for some dollah $$ dollah- but if you guys are doing a groupie, that may save a few bobs here and there .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheV (23/2/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Psyclone does ship to SA - the best option they offered though seems a 6 to 10 working day service that starts at $33 for small parcels.
> i have some stuff in cart, waiting for some dollah $$ dollah- but if you guys are doing a groupie, that may save a few bobs here and there .


Fantastic. Yeah lets get all the stuff in together. I'll start the Group Buy thread over the weekend or early next week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash (23/2/18)

Nice 1 guys, Keep me posted as i am in as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (24/2/18)

Group Buy is being set up here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-psyclone-mods.t47543/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

